# Fruit Menthol Flavours



## Ozeran (12/9/17)

I have been looking for different types of menthol fruit flavours. I love xxx and have tried Orion moonlight. Just wanting to know if anyone can recommend any other flavours. I like the cool hit of the menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papelucho1982 (12/9/17)

MonstaVape's Strawz Apple


----------



## Stosta (12/9/17)

Ozeran said:


> I have been looking for different types of menthol fruit flavours. I love xxx and have tried Orion moonlight. Just wanting to know if anyone can recommend any other flavours. I like the cool hit of the menthol.


Also a fan of the cool kick of menthol vapes! You must give Brain Freeze by Naked 100 a go, as well as Blackout Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (12/9/17)

Vgod frozen is also 'cool' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (12/9/17)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/chilled/
The chilled Pineapple and Grape have been my ADV for the past year now. 12mg @ 50/50 
Can't recommend these guys enough!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willyza (12/9/17)

My first try 'Menthol, Mint' mixed, 
I did not think it could be all that nice mixed,
but I was pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (12/9/17)

Thanks all will definitely look into these.


----------



## Ash (12/9/17)

Panama is the way to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joeman187 (12/9/17)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/enerjjy-berry-slushy
try this out


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

@Ozeran 

I also like my fruity menthols
Some great suggestions above

Another idea is to get some menthol concentrate
And you can add a few drops to just about any other fruity juice to make a great menthol fruity vape.
Been doing that for quite a long time to very good effect.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tank88 (12/9/17)

I'm enjoying Panama from Weiner Vape at the moment. It's a pineapple method, really good. Another good on is Lit AF Side chick, a pear and litchi menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Tank88 said:


> Lit AF Side chick, a pear and kitchen menthol.



I think it's a Pear and Litchi menthol @Tank88
Don't know how the "kitchen" got in there - lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tank88 (12/9/17)

Silver said:


> I think it's a Pear and Litchi menthol @Tank88
> Don't know how the "kitchen" got in there - lol



Damn auto correct, lol. Thanks for pointing that out @Silver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Tank88 said:


> Damn auto correct, lol. Thanks for pointing that out @Silver.



No worries @Tank88 
I looked at "Kitchen menthol" and was thinking what on earth you were on about.
I actually got quite excited for a moment, thinking there was a new type of menthol around...
hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ozeran (12/9/17)

@Silver 

Thats a good idea will give it a shot. Thank you all for the new flavours. Got a whole bunch to try out. Might need to get an RDA just for menthol's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/9/17)

Panama by @Rooigevaar
Crush by @Hazeworks
KokoMo by @Oupa
XXX by @Oupa 
Trinity Ice by @Northern Craft Vapes 
Miami Ice by @method1 

International:
Brainfreeze by Naked 100

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)

Enjoying some Crushin by @MarkDBN in my Nugget tonight!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (13/9/17)

I must say I'm really enjoying these..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

